# ND Twins Fans



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

How is it that you all talk so bad about the people of Minesota but love the twins and the vikings?

I really dont get it.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Minnesota is the closest thing we have for pro anything teams, most of us were brought up watching the Twins or the Vikings as kids and grew up knowing them as are teams. We love the Twins because they are over achievers, we get dissapointed with the Vikings because they are under achievers, but we still love them to. We hate the Yankees  and most do not like the Packers. We have nothing against Minnesota people we just want to protect what we have so we can enjoy it for years to come. Go Twins in five.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

roostman,
Good post, Thanks :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I would hardly say that the fine folks here talk bad about people from MN. Maybe a select few do, but that is not representative of the NoDakers on this site.


----------

